# Dendrobium farmeri - "which one"



## lady slipper (Apr 9, 2010)

I have been wanting to add dendrobium farmeri to my orchid collection.
Which one is the nicer of the two...the white, or the pink? I thought maybe
the white one is larger and the pink more compact but I am not sure. 
I can't wait to start cultivating this one. They look so pretty in photos.

phragm-man


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm, I thought they were white with yellow centers.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2010)

I wasn't aware that farmeri came in different colours. Like dot says, it's white with a yellow lip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe you are thinking of supurbum (http://portersorchids.com/Images/Den-supurbum.jpg) or pierardii (http://portersorchids.com/Images/Den_pierardii.jpg)?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 10, 2010)

You can choose from white, pink or even yellow. (all from the Internet not mine except the yellow or var aureum) note the square short pseudo-bulbs)

Ramon

White form






Pink form





Yellow (var. aureum)


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Go with all three colors. lol You can always used more. Bare in mind farmerii flower doesn't last very long compare to others, so the more the merrier. The yellow one maybe griffithianum, as the cane looks similar. Then you got densiflorum, and thysiflorum with similar flowers.


----------



## nikv (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the white one best. It's a very "clean" flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2010)

I never knew!!!

One of each!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 15, 2010)

wonderlen3000 said:


> Go with all three colors. lol You can always used more. Bare in mind farmerii flower doesn't last very long compare to others, so the more the merrier. The yellow one maybe griffithianum, as the cane looks similar. Then you got densiflorum, and thysiflorum with similar flowers.



Den. griffithianum have larger and taller pseudobulbs.
Ramon

Den. griffithianum


----------



## Pete (Apr 16, 2010)

this is my pink _Den. farmeri_ from last month, _Den. palpebrae_ is also a great species like this type you might consider..


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2010)

Really pretty!


----------



## lady slipper (Apr 18, 2010)

*dend farmeri*

Thanks Pete,
Absolutely gorgeous! and such a rich strong color hue too. She is very beautiful.

L=phrag-man


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2010)

Those all look great, but I think I like Pete's hot pink one best.


----------

